# Question about spare tire in a 330Ci



## 04CiGuy (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi people! Im a newbie here. Anyhow, I have a question for you. I bought a 04 330Ci in April. Today, my stupid roommate backed up my car along the curb and rubbed the rim on the curb. So, now the rim is all scratched up. Anyhow, he took the rim to get repaird, right? Turns out the there was no spare tire to be found in the car. I never checked back there because I assumed it was there. Guess not. So, my question is this.. should I call the dealership and tell them this? Who should i call? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Do you know if you have run-flat tires? Check with your dealer if you`re not sure.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

There was no tire at all? Not even a donut? Definitely call your dealership.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, even with run-flats, your car still should have come with a donut (although the M3 does not).


----------



## 04CiGuy (Aug 13, 2004)

nope. not even a donut tire was in the spare wheel well! im going to call the dealership today. :thumbup: thanks!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

If you have runflats (18s) and a donut spare, make sure you've looked under any possible tray that might be in the well on TOP of the donut.

People have been PWN3D in the past because they didn't look under the tray.


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

Kaz said:


> If you have runflats (18s) and a donut spare, make sure you've looked under any possible tray that might be in the well on TOP of the donut.
> 
> People have been PWN3D in the past because they didn't look under the tray.


Happened to me during my ED delivery. Drove the car back to the hotel, and looked under the carpeted trunk mat (expecting the space-saver tire). Found a round depression in the plastic tray, but no tire. Called the delivery center and talked to the gentleman that helped me earlier. He said, look under the tray...and there it was!


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

*How Come*

How come I have a full size wheel and tire in my trunk which I needed badly one dark and stormy night.


----------



## azurribaggio (Dec 29, 2003)

04CiGuy said:


> Hi people! Im a newbie here. Anyhow, I have a question for you. I bought a 04 330Ci in April. Today, my stupid roommate backed up my car along the curb and rubbed the rim on the curb. So, now the rim is all scratched up. Anyhow, he took the rim to get repaird, right? Turns out the there was no spare tire to be found in the car. I never checked back there because I assumed it was there. Guess not. So, my question is this.. should I call the dealership and tell them this? Who should i call? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


Did ya look in your glove box? :lmao:


----------

